# How much yeast should I use?



## Thatnewguy (Jul 9, 2017)

Alright so I'm making a 5 gallon batch of rhubarb wine and my fermenting bucket after I've taken out the pulp is only about 2 inches from the top yet. It's a 7.8 gallon bucket. Would one yeast package work yet or should I be adding two? I added one two days ago about and it had some bubbles in but not too many yet.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 9, 2017)

Thatnewguy said:


> Alright so I'm making a 5 gallon batch of rhubarb wine and my fermenting bucket after I've taken out the pulp is only about 2 inches from the top yet. It's a 7.8 gallon bucket. Would one yeast package work yet or should I be adding two? I added one two days ago about and it had some bubbles in but not too many yet.



One's plenty, give it some time to get going.


----------



## Thatnewguy (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Arne (Jul 10, 2017)

Better get that bucket into a container that will catch any overflow. A tub, even a big plastic garbage bag. Think If it was that close to the top, I would split it and make it into two batches. Good luck with it, Arne.
I am talking about setting the bucket in the bigger container, not putting the wine in it. Arne.


----------



## Thatnewguy (Jul 10, 2017)

It still don't seem to be doing much other than a couple little bubbles in there. Would it help to add another packet in another day or two. Or just split it and put a packet in each? Also I put the yeast in 4 days ago and it seems like it should be doing more than it is. There's just little tiny bubbles in it but that's it. Thanks for any info


----------



## Johnd (Jul 10, 2017)

Thatnewguy said:


> It still don't seem to be doing much other than a couple little bubbles in there. Would it help to add another packet in another day or two. Or just split it and put a packet in each?



A few things may keep a yeast from getting going, you may want to check these out:

First, check with your hydrometer to see if there has been any change in the SG, so you really know whether or not your yeast is working.

Make sure your yeast was not old / dead yeast and was properly pitched into your must.

Check to make sure that your SG is not too high to prevent the yeast from getting started.

Make sure your must is within the recommended temps for your yeast, usually in the upper 60's or low to mid 70's.

Make sure that your pH is within the recommended range for your yeast, normally above 3.0, but 3.2 or higher is better.

If it all checks out, and more than 3 or 4 days has passed, try pitching another packet of yeast.


----------



## Thatnewguy (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah the hydro reading hasn't changed yet so I'm guessing the yeast is not working.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 10, 2017)

Thatnewguy said:


> Yeah the hydro reading hasn't changed yet so I'm guessing the yeast is not working.



When, exactly, did you put the yeast in? How did you do it (sprinkle, rehydrate)? What yeast did you use?


----------



## Thatnewguy (Jul 10, 2017)

Put the yeast in on the 6th. Rehdrated it as it said on pouch. The yeast was a packet of red star wine yeast that I bought from amazon just acouple weeks ago


----------



## Johnd (Jul 10, 2017)

Thatnewguy said:


> Put the yeast in on the 6th. Rehdrated it as it said on pouch. The yeast was a packet of red star wine yeast that I bought from amazon just acouple weeks ago



So today has been 4 days, you probably should be seeing some action by now, it may be time to pitch another yeast. If you have a local HBS, where you can buy fresh (look at the dates on the package) yeast, go ahead and give it another whirl. FWIW, I've never rehydrated a yeast, always just sprinkle it on top.


----------



## Thatnewguy (Jul 11, 2017)

I put a new pack of yeast in yesterday and this morning it was already working. Must've had a bad batch of yeast cause now you can really tell it's working.


----------



## Thatnewguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Do you prefer sprinkling the yeast or do you think both ways work the same?


----------



## Johnd (Jul 11, 2017)

Thatnewguy said:


> Do you prefer sprinkling the yeast or do you think both ways work the same?



Glad it got going for you!! It may have just been that your first batch was a slow starter, who knows, you have it going.

In my beginning days, I rehydrated yeast in my first few batches, shortly after, started sprinkling. Never had one fail to start and finish, but both methods work just fine.........


----------



## Thatnewguy (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah today it's bubbling really good! Thanks a ton for your input. But now I'll have to try each way with the yeast and see how it reacts. It's my first batch ever so lots of experimenting to do yet


----------



## Sunilkhedkar (Jul 29, 2017)

How much yeast can i used for 1 liter juice


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 29, 2017)

You are supposed to use at least 25 grams per hectoliter (100 liter), so, in principle, you could get away with a fraction of a gram. There is no problem with using more, so, personally, I would use a gram or two.


----------

